
List of Machine Learning/Deep Learning Conferences in 2019 - Alwalkeria
https://tryolabs.com/blog/machine-learning-deep-learning-conferences/
======
abhshkdz
Plug: [https://aideadlin.es](https://aideadlin.es) for academic conferences

------
sideproject
Plug: for those who might be interested in any ML jargons
[https://www.dataplot.co](https://www.dataplot.co)

------
lelima
Do you know if there is any way to stream Rework Deep Learning Summit in San
Francisco event?

There are so many good speakers in that one and I'm in Dublin so is very hard
to attend to that conference

